# Travel trailer weight questions



## Milkman

We are considering our first travel trailer purchase. I have researched the trailer weight capacity of my current truck that I would tow it with. 

I know the base weight of the campers are based on empty weight. No water, no supplies, nothing in it that wasnt factory installed. I plan to buy a trailer that is substantially lower weight than the capacity of my truck.

What is a good rule of thumb for the allowance for supplying the camper.  I know anyone needs stuff like pots and pans, dishes, folding chairs, blankets, pillows,  misc tools, chocks, hoses, cords, allowance for water and/or sewage weight, etc. 

How much do you think should be allowed for misc weight? Is 1000 lbs sufficient?


----------



## bany

That's almost alot, depends on the length of stay. You'll learn what you need and what you don't for years.


----------



## Milkman

bany said:


> That's almost alot, depends on the length of stay. You'll learn what you need and what you don't for years.



So you think 1000 lb for "stuff" stored in the camper is too much ?   One allowance I was thinking of was about 40 gallons of water which is about 320 lbs.


----------



## AM1

I am in the exact same situation, Milkman. We are also looking at campers as first-timers. The best info I've seen so far from folks is this- http://www.rv.net/forum/index.cfm

We are trying to figure out how heavy or light of a trailer to buy.
The tow vehicle- 2001 F150 XL Supercab (66k), 4.2 V6, auto. w/3.55 rear-end gear. Weight of truck as is with an empty fuel tank is 4,430lbs. Towing capacity is 5500lbs. My GCVWR is 10,000lbs, so after subtracting the weight of the truck from 10k, I subtracted the weight of a full gas tank, passengers, cargo/firewood and that leaves me in the 4,000-4,500lb range as far as the weight of a trailer (max. weight). So I probably need to shop for a lite TT in the 3,000-3,500lb. bracket. The weight police on the above mentioned forum can nail it down to the ounce (btw- they are slightly biased-  1/2 ton trucks are only good for pulling themselves, anything over a 4x8 lawnmower trailer and you need a 3/4 ton (at least)


----------



## Artfuldodger

AM1 said:


> I am in the exact same situation, Milkman. We are also looking at campers as first-timers. The best info I've seen so far from folks is this- http://www.rv.net/forum/index.cfm
> 
> We are trying to figure out how heavy or light of a trailer to buy.
> The weight police on the above mentioned forum can nail it down to the ounce (btw- they are slightly biased-  1/2 ton trucks are only good for pulling themselves, anything over a 4x8 lawnmower trailer and you need a 3/4 ton (at least)


 
I bought a 1985 Chevy Surburban, 1/2 ton, 350 engine, with a towing package to eventually tow about a 26 foot travel trailer. At the time we had a 1975 Starcraft popup that weighed 2850 lbs. We would load it to the hilt with four bicycles, a canoe, 12volt batteries, chairs, canopies, tents,5 gallon jugs of water, porta-potty, and enough food,camping ,& boating  gear for  for a small army. I always wanted to get it weighed. I would guess around 3500 lbs. It was a load to tow up big hills and even more in the mountains. We never got a travel trailer but I was already rethinking what it would tow. 
Just to be safe I would stay on the conservative side. Go to Black Mountain State Park above Clayton in August and see what towing rigs can make it to the top without running hot.


----------



## T.P.

AM1 said:


> (btw- they are slightly biased-  1/2 ton trucks are only good for pulling themselves, anything over a 4x8 lawnmower trailer and you need a 3/4 ton (at least)



I agree with them. Add any sort of load to a 1/2 ton pick up and it can get real ugly real quick.


----------



## lbzdually

What kind of truck do you own Milkman?  Does it have a good brake controller, such as a Tekonsha Prodigy or whatever their newest model is?


----------



## Milkman

lbzdually said:


> What kind of truck do you own Milkman?  Does it have a good brake controller, such as a Tekonsha Prodigy or whatever their newest model is?



2006 F-150 automatic with 4.6 V-8 It has the factory towing package. From what I can determine the trailer weight should be no more than 6400 lbs.   
I have not purchased a brake control yet. I was told that this model sold by Tractor supply was very good. But I am interested in any other recommendations.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/hopkins-trade-agility-trade-brake-control-1430321


----------



## adavis

*Weight??*

I bought my brake controller at autozone. Very similar to the TSC one you posted. The kid that worked there actually plugged it in for me. Five minutes he was done. Works very well. Most 1/2 ton can tow the max weight but stopping is the real issue. 
We have a 31 ft bunkhouse Dutchman but do tow with a 2500 Duramax. Never had it struggle pulling that beast of a camper..except once. 441 north to the KOA Cherokee. I say all that to say this... If you are going to be flat landing it, 10-20 mile jaunt to the local state park for a weekend, I would feel more comfortable bumping close to the max weight. If you plan to tow in the mountains, take extended beach, or long trips, stay well below the max weight.


----------



## papachaz

one of the cabinets inside the TT will have a posting of the weights. according to the tag inside my Layton, 40 gallons of water weighs 332 lbs, two 30 lb propane tanks weigh 64 lbs....it gives me GVWR of the trailer, then subtracts the trailer weight, the water (if i carry any) and the propane. mine leaves me 889 lbs of gear i could carry. we have only carried water one time, so that weight is used somewhere else. 

if you're 'guessing' 1000 lbs for your stuff, i'm just gonna say i think that's heavy! i'd bet your gear doesn't weigh that much, unless all your cooking utensils are cast iron!

we took our 27' Layton Scout to Cosby Campground above Gatlinburg last month for 5 nights. absolutely wonderful place to camp. no problems at all pulling it with my Dodge Ram 1500 club cab 4x4


----------



## papachaz

Artfuldodger said:


> I bought a 1985 Chevy Surburban, 1/2 ton, 350 engine, with a towing package to eventually tow about a 26 foot travel trailer. At the time we had a 1975 Starcraft popup that weighed 2850 lbs. We would load it to the hilt with four bicycles, a canoe, 12volt batteries, chairs, canopies, tents,5 gallon jugs of water, porta-potty, and enough food,camping ,& boating  gear for  for a small army. I always wanted to get it weighed. I would guess around 3500 lbs. It was a load to tow up big hills and even more in the mountains. We never got a travel trailer but I was already rethinking what it would tow.
> Just to be safe I would stay on the conservative side. Go to Black Mountain State Park above Clayton in August and see what towing rigs can make it to the top without running hot.



i have a 95 Dodge RAM 1500 Club cab. i also have a 27 ft, 2003 Layton Scout 250 Travel Trailer. in april, we pulled that camper with my half ton truck to Cosby Campground, 20 miles north of Gatlinburg. yes, in the Smokey Mtns. didn't have one bit of trouble, never ran over 190 degrees. 

last weekend, we went to cloudland canyon state park, on top of lookout mtn. basically using the camper as a motel room so we could run into south pittsburgh tn to the national cornbread festival. again, on top of lookout mtn, never ran over 190 degrees. 

my 1/2 ton truck is rated to tow 7700 lbs, so telling me i can't haul tow much more than a lawn mower is just you not knowing what you're talking about. we plan on going back to the Mtns in july, for the week of the wifes birthday. towing 6500 lbs of trailer and gear in the mtns, with a 1/2 ton truck. oh, did i mention it has over 200K miles on it and still going strong???

don't believe all the debbie downers who will try to tell you that you can't tow with a 1/2 ton truck, you certainly can


----------



## ben300win

I would suggest staying under the 25ft mark with a 1/2 ton truck and stay away from Black Rock Mountain State Park. Had a 30' TT behind a 2000 GMC with the 4.8L V8. It pulled it up the mtn pretty good, but didn't have enought umph to back it over a speed hump to get into the site. I wouldn't worry too much about weight as long as you're close. I wouldn't haul water either unless you are going primitive camping. Also black/grey water should be dumped asap.


----------

